# NEW GAME NEW GAME NEW GAME!



## Mandamae

Nerew game the ABC occupation game just as others like the food game we go through the alphabet and put down an occupation beggining with that letter:


So A 1st

Astronaut


----------



## Mandamae

B-Bus driver


----------



## Mandamae

ok i'll play by myself 

C- carpenter


----------



## DizziSquirrel

D- doctor


----------



## Mandamae

F- Fire man


----------



## Mandamae

H- Hair dresser


----------



## JillJill

I- ice-cream vendor


----------



## Mandamae

J-Journalist


----------



## JillJill

K-Kitchen porter


----------



## Mandamae

L-Librarian


----------



## JillJill

M- Mayor


----------



## BABY2

N- Nurse


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

o- occupational therapist OT


----------



## BABY2

P- Police woman


----------



## JillJill

Q-Quiz master


----------



## BABY2

R- Researcher


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Scientist


----------



## BABY2

T- Teacher


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

V = ventrilaquist


----------



## JillJill

W-Waitress


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Urm


----------



## JillJill

X- X-ray taker    or that person who plays musical instrument xylophone thing


----------



## BABY2

what happened to U girls?? 

Y= Young offenders worker


----------



## DizziSquirrel

U - undertaker ( as its missing )


----------



## JillJill

Z- Zoologist


----------



## Mandamae

A-Accountant


----------



## BABY2

B- Banker


----------



## Mandamae

C-Cardiographer


----------



## BABY2

D= Dentist


----------



## JillJill

E-Environmental officer


----------



## Mandamae

F-Farmer


----------



## JillJill

G-Gardener


----------



## BABY2

H- HR manager


----------



## JillJill

I-Insurance dealer


----------



## Mandamae

J-Judge


----------



## BABY2

K- Karate sensai


----------



## JillJill

L-Librarian


----------



## BABY2

M- Musician


----------



## JillJill

N-Nursery teacher


----------



## BABY2

O- Optician


----------



## JillJill

P-Postman or do we have to say postperson, lets just say postie


----------



## Mandamae

Q-Queens gaurd


----------



## JillJill

R-Referee


----------



## Mandamae

S-Soldier


----------



## BABY2

T- Tennis player


----------



## JillJill

U-Urologist


----------



## Mandamae

V-Violinist (proffesional)


----------



## JillJill

W-Weatherman


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

X  - X rated movie star


----------



## Mandamae

Zoo-oligist


----------



## JillJill

A-Architect


----------



## Mandamae

B-Builder


----------



## JillJill

C-Cars salesman


----------



## Mandamae

D-Designer


----------



## JillJill

E-Engineer


----------



## jini

fireman


----------



## JillJill

Hairdresser


----------



## BABY2

I- Intelligence officer


----------



## Mandamae

J-Judge


----------



## JillJill

Kitchen manager


----------



## BABY2

L- Landscape gardner


----------



## Littlelambxx

mountain rescuer


----------



## JillJill

Night watchman


----------



## Littlelambxx

Oncologist


----------



## Mandamae

P-Podiatrist


----------



## JillJill

Radiologist


----------



## Littlelambxx

sailor


----------



## JillJill

Trapeze artist


----------



## Littlelambxx

underwriter


----------



## jessfiveash

V ~ very important job


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

W-waiter


----------



## jessfiveash

X ~ Xray person


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

y- yatchsman


----------



## jessfiveash

Z ~ zebra groomer


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

A- astronaut


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

B = Ballerina


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

C- cartoonist


----------



## jessfiveash

D~ dentist


----------



## jessfiveash

F~ french teacher


----------



## jaynee

G~Gardener


----------



## jessfiveash

H~ holistic healer


----------



## jaynee

I ~ Ice cream man


----------



## jessfiveash

J ~ janator


----------



## jaynee

k~Kennel maid


----------



## Orange Smartie

Llama Farmer


----------



## jaynee

M ~ Milkman


----------



## lyndalou

Netball coach


----------



## jaynee

O ~ Opera Singer


----------



## jessfiveash

P ~ pop star


----------



## jaynee

Q ~ Queen


----------



## jessfiveash

R ~ rent officer


----------



## jaynee

S ~ Shop Keeper


----------



## linlou17

T - teacher


----------



## jaynee

u ~ Undertaker


----------



## linlou17

V - violinist!!


----------



## jaynee

W ~ Warden


----------



## linlou17

X - XXX film star


----------



## jessfiveash

y ~ youth worker


----------



## Angua

Z ~ Zoo Keeper


----------



## jessfiveash

A ~ accountant


----------



## Angua

B ~ Bee Keeper


----------



## fuzzier

C - Chocolatier


----------



## jessfiveash

D ~ doctor ( we see enough of them lol )


----------



## larkles

Elephant keeper


----------



## HippyChicky

French polisher


----------



## larkles

Gigolo


----------



## Bob 2

Hippie


----------



## fuzzier

Inspector


----------



## Angua

J ~ Jailor


----------



## linlou17

K - Key cutter


----------



## larkles

Librarian


----------



## Bob 2

Mother


----------



## Flash123

Nun


----------



## fuzzier

O~Optometrist


----------



## Bob 2

Prostitute


----------



## fuzzier

Minimoo 

R-  Reflexologist


----------



## Bob 2

Stuntwoman,what I always wanted to be


----------



## larkles

You forgot the Q

Quarantine inspector


----------



## fuzzier

thats  my fault sorry, so following on from stuntwoman i wanted to be wonderwoman   

train driver.............something else i wanted to be


----------



## linlou17

U - umpire


----------



## Bob 2

Vicar


----------



## fuzzier

Window cleaner


----------



## Bob 2

Xylophone player.....I know obvious,it was that or X-ray technicianthingymajig!!


----------



## fuzzier

yachtsmen


----------



## Bob 2

Zookeeper


----------



## larkles

Arsonist


----------



## fuzzier

Baker


----------



## Bob 2

carpenter


----------



## fuzzier

Draughtsman


----------



## Bob 2

Elephant handler


----------



## larkles

Frogman


----------



## Angua

G ~ Grocer


----------



## linlou17

H - Horse trainer ( must have bene reading abpout jordan in the news...... again    )


----------



## larkles

I-Interpreter


----------



## Cam Belle

J - Jeweller


----------



## Kitten 80

k -Knife surgeon


----------



## H&amp;P

L - Lumberjack (bet you're singing the song now)


----------



## Kitten 80

M - Mechanic


----------



## starrynight

N- Nurse


----------



## Kitten 80

O - Operator


----------



## starrynight

Postman


----------



## Guest

Quality Controller


----------



## HippyChicky

Radiographer


----------



## Guest

Stuntman


----------



## Angua

T~Tailor


----------



## Kitten 80

U - Uniform inspector?


----------



## ladynecta

V - Van Driver


----------



## Bob 2

Wife!!!!


----------



## kdb

Xylographer

(I admit, I had to google for it!  Otherwise I'd have said... x-rated porn star?)


----------



## ladynecta

Yeoman of the guard


----------



## Guest

zookeeper


----------



## Fraggles

I take it we start from A again in the occupation again but try not to repeat a previous job? so here goes

Author


----------



## Guest

Baker


----------



## Fraggles

candlestick maker


----------



## Guest

domestic help


----------



## Fraggles

exotic dancer


----------



## Guest

frogman!!!


----------



## linlou17

game designer


----------



## Fraggles

handyperson


----------



## Guest

Ironmonger


----------



## Fraggles

Janitor


----------



## larkles

Kennel Keeper


----------



## Fraggles

innkeeper


----------



## larkles

Think its meant to be L but forgive me if I'm wrong


----------



## Guest

Lion Tamer


----------



## larkles

Manager


----------



## Fraggles

nurse


----------



## larkles

orthopedist


----------



## Fraggles

practioner


----------



## Guest

Quantity surveyor


----------



## larkles

restuarantor


----------



## Fraggles

sales consultant


----------



## Guest

travel agent


----------



## Fraggles

undertaker


----------



## Guest

VAT inspector


----------



## larkles

Water police


----------



## Guest

X-rated movie star


----------



## larkles

Yachtsman


----------



## Fraggles

zookeeper


----------



## Guest

Actor


----------



## ladynecta

Bollywood Star!


----------



## Fraggles

CURATOR


----------



## ladynecta

doorman


----------



## Fraggles

elephant trainer


----------



## HippyChicky

farmer


----------



## Fraggles

game warden


----------



## HippyChicky

helicopter pilot


----------



## Fraggles

investment ******


----------



## larkles




----------



## Mandamae

J-journalist

Hi all I'm back


----------



## jaynee

k - kennel maid


----------



## Mandamae

L-Lollypop lady/man


----------



## larkles

M-Milkman


----------



## sexybabe

N-Nutritionist


----------



## Mandamae

O-Optition


----------



## caz24

p - policeman/women


----------



## Mandamae

Q-Queen  ?


----------



## Kitten 80

Rampant rabit designer


----------



## Guest

trust you Kitten!

Sex therapist


----------



## Kitten 80

Testicle groper  

For hernier ofcouse


----------



## Mandamae

not so sexy  

U-Urologist


----------



## Fraggles

valet?


----------



## Mandamae

W-Welder


----------



## Kitten 80

Xotic Dancer   oops did I spell that wrong


----------



## Fraggles

zex worker ooops did i spell that wrong


----------



## Kitten 80

Anal inspector


----------



## Fraggles

bum inspector


----------



## Kitten 80

Cl&t Tickerler


----------



## Fraggles

doggy stylist


----------



## Kitten 80

Ear lobe licker


----------



## Fraggles

fanny resizer (or aka i think as cosmetic surgeon  )


----------



## Mandamae

E-Erotic dancer


----------



## Kitten 80

That is funny Mandamae but your ment to be G


----------



## Mandamae

oh yeah silly me going backwards. I suppose that's what working nights does to me  

Ok here goes with G

G spot finder


----------



## larkles

Hooker


----------



## Fraggles

interviewer


----------



## HippyChicky

juggler


----------



## Kitten 80

Knicker Checker


----------



## Mandamae

L-Lover


----------



## Fraggles

muffin inspector


----------



## Kitten 80

Nipple grabber


----------



## Fraggles

orgasm trainer


----------



## Kitten 80

Pen&s holder


----------



## Fraggles

Oh my Q - I haven't a clue - anyone else?


----------



## Fraggles

Just thought of one - Queen (not topical but I challenge any of you to come up with a job beginning with Q on our 'topical' theme.

Fraggles x


----------



## larkles

Quarantee officer


----------



## katlou

Quantity surveyor, quality control officer! Ooh do I get 2 points??!! lolx


----------



## Kitten 80

smart ****


----------



## Mandamae

R-Rent boy


----------



## katlou

Rastafarian impersonator!!


----------



## Fraggles

You lots are definitely smart asses - coming up with all those q words and you know who I mean!!!


----------



## Fraggles

semen analyst


----------



## larkles

Testical inspector


----------



## Fraggles

urologist


----------



## Mandamae

ventriloquist dummie


----------



## Fraggles

willy warmer


----------



## Kitten 80

I was going to put that  

X rated film produser


----------



## katlou

Yellow snow analysist!!


----------



## Mandamae

Zygote analyser


----------



## larkles

anthropologist


----------



## Fraggles

beekeeper


----------



## Mandamae

carpenter


----------



## Fraggles

dog walker


----------



## katlou

Ear wax tester! eeeeeewwwwwww!


----------



## Mandamae

fertility guru


----------



## Fraggles

gasman


----------



## Mandamae

horse trainer-naturally of course


----------



## Bob 2

IPhone designer who I would personally like to thank for such a lovely thing!!!!!


----------



## katlou

Jug repairer!


----------



## Oldbird

Kilt maker


----------



## keeley ;-)

ladle maker


----------



## Sunnypal

marine biologist


----------



## Margot and Jerry

nude model *or* nymphomaniac (is that technically a job?)


----------



## BABY2

of course it is Liz   

OG


----------



## keeley ;-)

practitioner


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Quantity Surveyor


----------



## Fraggles

roofer


----------



## PaddyGirl

sailor


----------



## Fraggles

tailor


----------



## Sunnypal

Umbrella Holder (for someone who is too posh to hold their own - obviously!!)


----------



## Fraggles

vet


----------



## BABY2

warrior


----------



## Fraggles

zoologist


----------



## BABY2

do we miss out on X and Y?


----------



## Fraggles

LOL IT WAS AN ACCIDENT! SO I'LL ADD XRAY TECHNICIAN


----------



## jo_11

Yodeller?


----------



## Fraggles

sounds good to me zoologist


----------



## BABY2

Acrobat


----------



## Fraggles

baby maker    or if you don't take that barber


----------



## BABY2

clinical psychologist


----------



## Fraggles

dog walker


----------



## jo_11

Easter bunny


----------



## Fraggles

fireman


----------



## jo_11

Go-Go Girl


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hotelier


----------



## Yangsam

Infirmière(Hope that French counts)


----------



## BABY2

Jail bird


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmm that's tricky.......how about *Kindergarten Cop* (Arnie styley)  

or maybe just a Kindergarten teacher?


----------



## BABY2

Lollipop lady


----------



## jo_11

Mammogramographer... hmm, I think I may have made that up


----------



## BABY2

at least you spelt it right...   

nail technician


----------



## Fraggles

olive picker - can i get away with than


----------



## Margot and Jerry

perfumier or should it be perfumer?   someone selling posh pongs


----------



## BABY2

Liking posh pongs   

Quest seeker


----------



## Fraggles

undertaker


----------



## BABY2

oh dear , think we may have missed a few letters...like R S T


----------



## Fraggles

i did that last time    so rat catcher


----------



## BABY2

Swimming instructor


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooh what are you playing, can i join in   

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe

Ive got it.....Train driver


----------



## BABY2

PB   

OK Fraggles did U already so...

Ventriloquist


----------



## Fraggles

waiter


----------



## Sunnypal

X Men (film) stunt man!


----------



## Yangsam

Yoyo player


----------



## Margot and Jerry

zen monk


----------



## Fraggles

aviator


----------



## pinkbabe

Bogey Man


----------



## Fraggles

clown


----------



## pinkbabe

Detective


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Escapoligist


----------



## BABY2

florist


----------



## pinkbabe

Gigalo


----------



## BABY2

ooohhh Karen I like that ...  

Housewife


----------



## pinkbabe

He He, i like to be a bit naughty baby2   


Investment Banker


----------



## BABY2

Jam maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Kilt maker


----------



## pinkbabe

Lottery adjudicator


----------



## BABY2

Mayor


----------



## Fraggles

nanny


----------



## pinkbabe

Orthodontist


----------



## Fraggles

policeman


----------



## BABY2

Quarry manager


----------



## pinkbabe

Rocket Scientist


----------



## BABY2

sun worshipper...hey! that can be a full time job


----------



## pinkbabe

Testicle examiner, now i could do that!!


----------



## BABY2

Umpire


----------



## pinkbabe

Vet


----------



## BABY2

water finder...they have a technical name I think


----------



## Fraggles

xylophonist (a person who plays a xylophone)


----------



## pinkbabe

My DH said its a water deviner......i wouldn't have known myself    


Yacht maker


----------



## Fraggles

zebra keeper

(do I get an A for creativity)


----------



## pinkbabe

Yay Fraggles you certainly do     especially as Baby and i have had chuckle about Zebras on the bubble blowing thread   

xx


----------



## Fraggles

You know you can count on me.


----------



## pinkbabe

Fraggles    x


----------



## BABY2

PB thank God for your Knowledgeable DH,    bet he had a chuckle at "water finder"    


Athlete


----------



## pinkbabe

He certainly did Baby2, but then he is quite used to taking the mickey out of me....very frequently, so your not alone there    

Bar Tender


----------



## Mrs Rock

Wotcha ladies

Cosmonaut (can I have this?  it's a Russian astronaut!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Dinnerlady


----------



## Mrs Rock

Embryologist!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Hey Mrs R, HEELLLLOOOOOO   


Fish Monger...if thats how you spell it


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Gynaecologist


----------



## Mrs Rock

hotelier


----------



## pinkbabe

Interior designer


----------



## Mrs Rock

judge


----------



## pinkbabe

Kick Boxing tutor


----------



## BABY2

Love doctor


----------



## keeley ;-)

mother!


----------



## Sunnypal

Nanny


----------



## butterflykisses

optician


----------



## pinkbabe

potato pickers


----------



## BABY2

oh man! I always get q!

Quivering doctor


----------



## pinkbabe

baby2


Racing driver


----------



## Lilo2

surgeon!


----------



## Sunnypal

Lilo - was that s?


----------



## Sunnypal

Ha ha! You changed it whilst I replied!!

Train spotter


----------



## pinkbabe

umberella maker


----------



## Sunnypal

Volume control Manager


----------



## BABY2

war monger


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Xylophonist


----------



## pinkbabe

Zoo keeper 

nite nite girls   

karen x


----------



## Sunnypal

Did we miss out Y??

Yellow school bus driver!


----------



## pinkbabe

Sunny pal, your right   im so tired what was i thinking xx


----------



## Fraggles

air traffic controller


----------



## pinkbabe

Bee Keeper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Colonic Irrigationer (sp)


----------



## Mrs Rock

doorman ("You're not on the list and you ain't comin in!")


----------



## Margot and Jerry

exorcist


----------



## pinkbabe

French Polisher


----------



## Sunnypal

Giraffe trainer


----------



## Fraggles

horse trainer


----------



## keeley ;-)

internal affair's officer


----------



## pinkbabe

Sunnypal, fraggles    



Hiya Keeley   


Jockey


----------



## Sunnypal

Koala trainer!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

llama trainer - I can see where this is going!


----------



## Mrs Rock

errrrrrr, mouse trainer?   

No only joking 

manager


----------



## pinkbabe

Natterjack trainer   (a toad so DH says)


----------



## keeley ;-)

PB-hello again, hows the appeal going?


orange picker?


----------



## Fraggles

politician


----------



## Yangsam

Quad racer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Rower (as in someone in a boat, rather than someone that argues a lot!)


----------



## BABY2

Sex therapist


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hmm trust you!   

Tarot Card Reader


----------



## pinkbabe

Urologist

Appeal going fine thanks Keeley, just waiting to hear once again      x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Velux window salesman


----------



## pinkbabe

Willy Maker (chocolate)


----------



## Sunnypal

Pinkbabe!!

X Rated film producer!


----------



## pinkbabe

very good, arnt we naughty!

il have to have a think about Y


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Y-front slash stitcher?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yucca plant grower/farmer!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Mrs R, Margot 

Zombie


----------



## BABY2

I see where you lots mind has been today...  

Angel


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya Baby, missed you yesterday   


Bookkeeper


----------



## BABY2

awww thanks babe   

Cello player


----------



## Fraggles

dog walker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

excrement picker upper (of the doggy variety)


----------



## Fraggles

eeeerrrrr


fisherman


----------



## pinkbabe

Geneticist


----------



## Yangsam

Horticulturist


----------



## Sunnypal

Igloo designer


----------



## Fraggles

janitor


----------



## pinkbabe

oooh very good   

Kilimanjaro Guide


----------



## Fraggles

Mountaineer


----------



## pinkbabe

Tut tut, Fraggles wheres L, your as bad as me   


Lassoo maker


----------



## Fraggles

orange picker


----------



## BABY2

oh dear fraggles you are now forgetting N      what are you like!

Nun


----------



## Fraggles

oh dear obviously I have letter blindness


princess


----------



## BABY2

quantity surveyor


----------



## Margot and Jerry

come on P - we did Quantity Surveyor!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

quality controller (of this game?)


----------



## BABY2

Quality street maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Quality Street Taster more like     

Revolutionary


----------



## Fraggles

swimming coach


----------



## BABY2

Train spotter


----------



## jo_11

Unicorn trainer


----------



## pinkbabe

Veronica (my hairdresser)


----------



## Fraggles

wandmaker


----------



## pinkbabe

X Husband


----------



## keeley ;-)

yellow pages deliverer


----------



## pinkbabe

Zinger Burger Maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

aardvark handler


----------



## jo_11

Belly button fluff maker (I mean really, where does it all come from??  Someone must make it.)


----------



## pinkbabe

girls your creasing me up here! 

Chaplin


----------



## jo_11

Diet coke man


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooooh can it be the one in the lift in the office building??    

Elephant Man


----------



## jo_11

Absolutely!  

You took it right to the other end of the scale    

Father Ted


----------



## pinkbabe

Gastroenterologist


----------



## Fraggles

horse rider


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Idiot


----------



## pinkbabe

Jerk!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> Jerk!!


   

Kilimanjaro Sherpa


----------



## Fraggles

Lighthouse keeper


----------



## keeley ;-)

money grabber


----------



## pinkbabe

Nerd



Aww bless him


----------



## jo_11

Nice hair do (or should that be don't?), nerd boy   

Orangatan-o-gram


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pervert


----------



## pinkbabe

Jo and Margot     

Queens lady in waiting


----------



## BABY2

not sure if I can top all the fun "careers"    

Rogue trader


----------



## pinkbabe

sex maniac


----------



## BABY2

tit trainer (as in the bird    )


----------



## pinkbabe

Good job you clarified that Baby2, its funny what your mind automatically thinks    

U-bend blockage technician (plumber) ........as long as he is drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

It doesn't matter how drop dead gorgeous he is - he's still got his hands in your sh**!     

vitrifier


----------



## BABY2

had to google that one Liz   

nothing wrong with a gorgeous man with his hands deep in your poo poo    

Wart zapper


----------



## jo_11

Whatever turns you on Baby2   

XTC band member

  I've only just worked out that sounds like ecstasy


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot

Well we know what you get up to Jo, at weekends now dont we   

Baby, very important job is a wart zapper, not that ive ever had a zit of course........    


Zena (one of my old school friends)


----------



## BABY2

guess we better keep the crazy theme going   

Arsenic maker


----------



## pinkbabe

Yes lets do   

Bubble blower


----------



## BABY2

caveman


----------



## Mrs Rock

wart zapper  that is a very important job I can tell you, and if you don't believe me <whispers> you've clearly never seen my darling DH's feet

can't believe i shared that I hope he never reads this!!!! but poor sausage he does have a bad time


----------



## Mrs Rock

dalmation breeder

I have just seen a lovely dalmation at the coffee shop, he was gorgeous, kept trying to climb onto his owner's knee for a cuddle


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Englebert Humperdinck's Manager   

Gotta love that name!


----------



## BABY2

Fairy God-mother

Mrs R


----------



## pinkbabe

Mrs R, Margot   

Gas Fitter (maybe the plumbers brother)


----------



## BABY2

Hurricane chaser


----------



## pinkbabe

Igloo double glazing salesman


----------



## jo_11

Jack-the-lad


----------



## Fraggles

kilt maker


----------



## Mrs Rock

lawyer!


----------



## pinkbabe

Miner


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Noodle Taster


----------



## BABY2

Opium farmer


----------



## Yangsam

Quilt maker


----------



## Fraggles

what happened to p


----------



## Mrs Rock

party planner


----------



## jo_11

Reidonator... Katie Price's (Reid's?) DH's job.


----------



## Fraggles

stone mason


----------



## Mrs Rock

tailor


----------



## BABY2

Urinal maker


----------



## pinkbabe

Venus fly trap maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

woggle waggler (think boy scouts)


----------



## Fraggles

zookeeper


----------



## Margot and Jerry

nice try! you missed 'x' & 'y' Fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

can i claim illiteracy?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

you could save it for 'i' and then have illiterate?


----------



## BABY2

i have lost track now where are we, X?Y?I?

Should i just start with a ?

 Apple picker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Bogey picker?


----------



## BABY2

Cucumber pickler


----------



## Mrs Rock

darts player


----------



## Margot and Jerry

egg pickler


----------



## Mrs Rock

fashion designer


----------



## pinkbabe

Gardener (male, with nice body, no top on, mowing the lawn )


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hottie (as in, Pinkbabe's gardener)


----------



## BABY2

Illiterate hottie -so I can get closer to him and teach him a few things


----------



## pinkbabe

Mrs R and Baby2 you are hilarious


----------



## Fraggles

Juggler


----------



## pinkbabe

kit man (man who washes and puts out footy kits for their teams)


----------



## Fraggles

lumberjack


----------



## Mrs Rock

matchmaker


----------



## pinkbabe

nose piercer


----------



## Fraggles

one show host


----------



## BABY2

Pink Panther-the detective


----------



## pinkbabe

Quaver maker


----------



## BABY2

Robot


----------



## pinkbabe

sex shop assistant


----------



## BABY2

Transvestite


----------



## Mrs Rock

"oh here he is the pink panther, the rinky-dink panther"

sorry I was reading back and it just came out!!


----------



## pinkbabe

love it Mrs R


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hmm I was also buying time whilst thinking of a 'U' but so far am stumped.

AHA no!  UNDERTAKER!


----------



## BABY2

Mrs R   

vain person (I am sure it's serious business)


----------



## pinkbabe

wine taster 

Now were very good at this arn't we girls


----------



## Fraggles

xmen aka actor


----------



## pinkbabe

yellow pages deliverer


----------



## BABY2

Karen   

Zebra breeder


----------



## pinkbabe

Airbrushing technician


----------



## keeley ;-)

bollywood actress


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cannibal


----------



## Fraggles

donkey handler


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Edam cheese rind applier


----------



## Fraggles

Frog trainer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

now that I'd like to see!   training it to do what?

gossiper


----------



## Mrs Rock

haberdasher


----------



## Fraggles

Margot get with the programme - what do you think a frog trainer does - teaches it to jump of course


----------



## Mrs Rock

So that would be the Frog's Mummy then


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh flip I am stuck on 'i'


----------



## pinkbabe

Inn keeper


----------



## Fraggles

phew pink babe thanks for saving me and mrs rock cos i was stuck on i too


jolly green giant aka person who grows sweetcorn to be really delicious


----------



## pinkbabe

Fraggles

Kinder egg packer


----------



## Fraggles

What is a trade count? See by your profile.


I wonder if there is a moderator who might kick me of the thread for stretching the point   


London traffic warden (they are the worst you know)


----------



## BABY2

Millionaire


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Nanny


----------



## Fraggles

Oceanographer


----------



## pinkbabe

popcorn maker


----------



## Fraggles

queen


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Fraggles said:


> I wonder if there is a moderator who might kick me of the thread for stretching the point


hmm that might be me!
​


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rustler


----------



## Margot and Jerry

DizziSquirrel said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is a moderator who might kick me of the thread for stretching the point
> 
> 
> 
> hmm that might be me!
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



Oh oh - look out Fraggles   ​


----------



## pinkbabe

Dizzy, Fraggles, Margot      

Sonographer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Titillator   - someone who titillates!?!


----------



## pinkbabe

your all certainly titalating me


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh er missus!


----------



## pinkbabe

Undertaker!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

vivisectionist


----------



## butterflykisses

weather


----------



## Margot and Jerry

should that be *weather reporter* or *weather man/girl?

I'm not sure that 'weather' on it's own is classed as an occupation is it? *


----------



## butterflykisses

weather reporter


----------



## Margot and Jerry




----------



## Margot and Jerry

xylophonist - have we had that before?


----------



## BABY2

Margot and Jerry said:


> xylophonist - have we had that before?


always! 

Anthropologist


----------



## pinkbabe

I was just thinking that myself Starfish, shes a little tinkerbell is baby2    x

Butterkist toffee popcorn maker, or eater like me


----------



## pinkbabe

Detective


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> I was just thinking that myself Starfish, shes a little tinkerbell is baby2  x


You've got to watch her, you know!

Elf (the Christmas Grotto variety)


----------



## Fraggles

fairy the type on the christmas tree


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot  

Grotto assistant


----------



## Fraggles

holly decorator - is there a theme going on here?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ice & snow machine operator - to make the grotto even more festive!


----------



## Fraggles

Jolly grotto santa (very happy santa claus to make grotto a happy place for children)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

King - of the "we three kings of orient are" variety


----------



## BABY2

*Starfishtigger* said:


> what happened to Y and Z?


just checking to see if people notice


----------



## katlou

Mulled wine


----------



## keeley ;-)

noel christmas card maker


----------



## pinkbabe

There is definately a theme going on here.....i fink   

Dont forget y and z Baby2   

Oversized Santa


----------



## BABY2

is it P now?    

Pantomime actress/actor


----------



## jo_11

P please Bob   

Quim coiffeur


----------



## jo_11

Sorry, coiffeuse


----------



## Fraggles

rudolph the reindeer helping santa deliver presents


----------



## Margot and Jerry

jo_11 said:


> Quim coiffeur


Ew Jo!  did you mean that or did you mean quiff? 

Santa Claus


----------



## pinkbabe

Trainset maker (the one that goes around the bottom of the christmas tree)....chu chu


----------



## keeley ;-)

chu chu lol 


underwear model (the one from M&S at christmas) lol


----------



## Fraggles

writer of the christmas play


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Xmas present wrapper (in the stores that make them all ribbony & pretty)


----------



## pinkbabe

God were good!!   

Yuletide greetings cake decoration maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink - I like it! I like it!

should we stop the Christmas theme after Z?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Zigzag ribbon manufacturer (for wrapping around those pressies)


----------



## pinkbabe

hurray we did it, that was a bit of fun. Yes lets ditch the christmas theme now from A again!

Astroturf cutter      (Dh said you wont let me have that one!!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Judging by our past posts, I think anything goes!     

Ball boy


----------



## pinkbabe

Yes your probably right Margot   

Carpet fitter


----------



## BABY2

ball boy?what do they do?   

Drama Queen


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Steady P! Dirty Girl!!!   

Effluent Handler (Sh*t shoveller!)


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot, Baby2   

Fishmonger


----------



## keeley ;-)

goat breader


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hotelier


----------



## BABY2

Image consultant


----------



## Fraggles

jockey


----------



## Margot and Jerry

kitchen porter


----------



## keeley ;-)

lemon picker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

movie director


----------



## Mrs Rock

nurse


----------



## keeley ;-)

orange picker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pilot


----------



## keeley ;-)

quilt tester


----------



## Fraggles

rabbit breeder


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sex therapist!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Underground train driver (as in the tube)


----------



## Fraggles

van driver


----------



## BABY2

X-rated actress


----------



## pinkbabe

Yo Yo maker


----------



## BABY2

Air conditioner engineer ..


----------



## pinkbabe

Buttock Botox Filler


----------



## BABY2

PB!
Cream cake maker


----------



## pinkbabe

Disco dancing tutor


----------



## BABY2

FF founders


----------



## Margot and Jerry

what a creep P     lots of bonus points for you!

go-go dancer


----------



## pinkbabe

Helium Balloon filler


----------



## BABY2

I wanted credits actually   

Ikea sales person


----------



## Margot and Jerry

juggler

yeah credits is what I meant P! Buttering up those mods    

in fact you have so many, I think you should give some to me!


----------



## BABY2

oh really..should i now..

Kissogram


----------



## BABY2

there..I rounded off mine and your credits ..don;t say I never give you anything


----------



## Margot and Jerry

uh huh      fankoo   

Lavatory Attendant


----------



## BABY2

Mandarin speaking interpretor


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay how about a Navajo Indian speaking interpreter?


----------



## pinkbabe

You three are cracking me up here....so funny    

poop scooper maker


----------



## pinkbabe

Starfish   

Roman blind seller


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Sanitary towel quality controller - ew! But I guess someone's got to do it!


----------



## pinkbabe

he he quite right Margot   

Tickle tackle examiner


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cough please     

underwear elastic threader


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot

Velvet curtain salesperson


----------



## Margot and Jerry

willy warmer knitter    assuming they're knitted of course!?!


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot, you are hilarious girl xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Moi?   wait until Baby2 & Starfishtigger come back on here   anyway, you're not so innocent yourself are you? huh? huh? huh?   

Come on Pink - we're waiting for 'X'


----------



## pinkbabe

X sized bra cup maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bloody hell!!!!   can you imagine how big the 'gazunka's' would be to fit an 'X' size cup?     

zit squeezer - one from a top notch beauty salon of course


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oops I missed 'Y' didn't I?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay 

Yorkshire Pudding manufacturer

and then zit squeezer


----------



## pinkbabe

Well i dont know what you mean Margot, im an X cup, and i havent got a problem with never seeing what my shoes look like      
Look youv'e got yourself all giddy now for making fun at me   

African jewellery maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink - if you're an X cup, you needn't worry what you're shoes look like as you can be sure that your (.)(.) are keeping them nicely buffed & polished as they swing away by your ankles    


beer barrel maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Look! This is an M cup!

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/news/article47810.ece
/links


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh my giddy aunt        xx


----------



## pinkbabe

curley wurley taster


----------



## BABY2

you two are so mad...love it! M size!!!!!!!!!! you have seen mine Liz and _they_ are not even that big   (yes liz has seen mine  )

Erotic movie director


----------



## pinkbabe

french cuisine chef


----------



## Fraggles

has the news of the world gone 3 d - those m size boobs seem to be coming out the page at me!

geographer


----------



## Fraggles

interrogator


----------



## pinkbabe

junior doctor


----------



## Margot and Jerry

loan shark


----------



## BABY2

I see, the theme has gone serious..let me think..


Mason


----------



## pinkbabe

serious....us, well we need to put a stop to that right now   

nobbies nuts packer


----------



## BABY2

orange squeezer to make juice   ..back in the day where there were no machines


----------



## pinkbabe

Penis enlarger manufacturer


----------



## BABY2

Queen of Sheba


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> Penis enlarger manufacturer


Isn't that a vacuum cleaner? 

ribbed (for her pleasure) condom manufacturer


----------



## pinkbabe

BABY2 said:


> Queen of Sheba


Thats me 

Yeah Margot the hoover, it works very well for my DH 

SATC actress!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Tank driver


----------



## BABY2

undertaker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

BABY2 said:


> you two are so mad...love it! M size?  ??!!!!!!!!!! you have seen mine Liz and _they_ are not even that big   (yes liz has seen mine  )


What those nice ickle 32AA ones P?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

VD clinic swab taker


----------



## BABY2

yes my little fried eggs, bee stings..   

Wicked witch


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww poor baby   

was ther a link there with wicked witch and Margot     

why do i always end up with X   

X-rated film actor


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmm sure we've had that before Pink


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Yakult bottler


----------



## BABY2

PB    don't tell Margot    

Zanzibar politician


----------



## pinkbabe

Alphabet spagetti maker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Calypso Dancer


----------



## pinkbabe

Deliberately Dunce PCT staff (ones who are choosing which road my life with take with funding or not)    not that im bitter at their incompetent decision making or anything!


----------



## BABY2

PB    

Elastic maker


----------



## pinkbabe

Firefighter


----------



## BABY2

Giraffe breeder....oh please can that be memememememememe


----------



## BABY2

good one SFT   

Inspector Clouseau


----------



## Margot and Jerry

janitor


----------



## BABY2

Lemon squeezer


----------



## BABY2

Noo-Noo

(the vacum cleaner in teletubbies    )


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oopsy Daisy (In the Night Garden) - it's a job!


----------



## pinkbabe

BABY2 said:


> Noo-Noo
> 
> (the vacum cleaner in teletubbies  )


 

pink panther


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Quaker


----------



## BABY2

Rabbit breeder


----------



## pinkbabe

sarong seller


----------



## Fraggles

tomato grower


----------



## BABY2

Union manager


----------



## Fraggles

vocalist


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wig weaver


----------



## BABY2

ooh man! not X again!

Xtacy manufacturer   

Look, I have ran of ideas and xylophone something or another and xray technician is getting old


----------



## Fraggles

yoga teacher


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Zinger burger cooker (KFC)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Should we have another theme like our Christmas one?

How about a summer theme - or will it make too tricky?


----------



## pinkbabe

Hey Margot, helllooooooo 

Yeah lets have a summer theme 

Aftersun lotion


----------



## BABY2

Bar man..is that summerry enough?


----------



## jo_11

Cocktail maker/shaker, yey!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Deckchair attendant


----------



## jo_11

Excursion trip adviser


----------



## BABY2

Fan seller


----------



## Fraggles

gym instructor to get that bikini bod ready


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hamburger van man (you know, the ones that park up in beachside car parks)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh and no reference to ice cream for the next one - that's too easy!


----------



## BABY2

Image taker...sometimes known as camera


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Judy puppeteer - but I guess they usually have Punch alongside them


----------



## BABY2

Kayak instructor


----------



## Margot and Jerry

lifeguard - think the buff & bronzed variety


----------



## DizziSquirrel

BABY2 said:


> FF founders





Margot and Jerry said:


> Buttering up those mods


*I'm still watching you 
 you lot are very funny!
how about a live game in chat one day ? *

meanwhile . . .

muscles on the sexy MALE lifeguards


----------



## Margot and Jerry

DizziSquirrel said:


> muscles on the sexy MALE lifeguards


naturally, of course!   

I think we're behaving aren't we?  maybe not Baby2


----------



## DizziSquirrel

yep your behaving  _just _


----------



## BABY2

uh-uh! we are going to be banned girls    I'm easily led Dizzy   

Nudist beach care taker


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*O*   
I join in and get *O*  
*O*h *O*K then . ..

*O*range people ( Ie suntanned to death! )


----------



## BABY2

just hope you don't get Q or X..they can be a nightmare   

Parasol man/woman..the ones who eagerly put them up/down for you for a tip


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Q !!!

Erm 
Q =QUISTER - one who bleached things !! so keeping with the theme how about the bleached seats on the peir


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Rock seller - nice, tooth numbingly sweet rock


----------



## BABY2

sun cream seller


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Tanning Salon manager - to help you create that nice Tango glow


----------



## DizziSquirrel

ULNAGER - (one appointed to examine the quality of woollen goods to be sold) Gift shop inspector!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

vacation PA (holiday rep to you & me!)   

you're leaving me very baffled Dizzi - we're only simple folk on here you know!     

Please tell me you're using a dictionary and not plucking these words from memory? If you are, then


----------



## BABY2

yes Dizzy   , I can't keep minimising FF to check the dictionary     


Waffle seller on the pier


----------



## Margot and Jerry

bloody X!   

all I can think of is *X-rated thong manufacturer* - picture Peter Stringfellow strolling along a Caribbean beach in his!

sexy


----------



## BABY2

peter S in his thongs 



yacht captain-taking people on a cruise


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Now that's a little harsh P!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Zippo the Clown in a summertime circus show


----------



## Margot and Jerry

so what now? a new theme? no theme?


----------



## BABY2

theme please...something nice and easy peasy


----------



## Margot and Jerry

someone can choose this time


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya girls, ok shall we have food


Apples


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Baps   gotta love a bap or two!


----------



## pinkbabe

Cheese


----------



## Margot and Jerry

doughnuts - great big fat jammy ones covered in sugar


----------



## BABY2

hi PB , missed you    

Eclairs


----------



## pinkbabe

Baby2 x

Frosties


----------



## BABY2

Galaxy...yummy


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Houmous   yum yum!


----------



## pinkbabe

I just love caramalised onion humous....think i may take a trip to the fridge in a min   

Indian curry, love that too....mmmmmmmh


----------



## BABY2

you know, I have never tried any of the other humous flavours..must give it a go   

Jerk Chicken..


----------



## pinkbabe

oooh you have never lived Baby2!    the only problem with it is though, you have to eat all the tub......well i do anyway    its a bit like pringles, once you pop you cant stop!

Kippers


----------



## daxcat

Hi all - can I join you?

Liver - banned whilst TTC I know but still yummy!!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Hey Dax, welcome darling   

Mango


----------



## BABY2

Hi Dax   

that's the problem with humous PB, I can have the whole tub with a small packet of carrots, or some nice warm pitta bread yummy   

Nachos and cheese


----------



## pinkbabe

Hold on baby2, let me just lick my fingers after that lovely houmous, i had a bit of celery with mine   

onions


----------



## daxcat

Hi Pinkbabe, Hi Baby2.

Papaya - Yum!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

Quaker porridge oats


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Margot and Jerry said:


> vacation PA (holiday rep to you & me!)
> 
> you're leaving me very baffled Dizzi - we're only simple folk on here you know!
> 
> Please tell me you're using a dictionary and not plucking these words from memory? If you are, then


 Oh OK I googled!!!

R - rissoto


----------



## BABY2

PB! you are making me hungry!

Spag bol


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tagletelli! or however you spell it


----------



## BABY2

Ugli fruit http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/kitchen/2008_04_30-Ugli.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/ingredients-fruit/what-is-an-ugli-fruit-049487&usg=__KdYWnxCO_yKsmFQTc5aHVg1WSaw=&h=354&w=540&sz=78&hl=en&start=4&itbs=1&tbnid=HpM6i7xlphA_bM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=132&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dugly%2Bfruit%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1

had to google it  
/links


----------



## daxcat

Vienetta ice cream - DH helped!!!


----------



## BABY2

Waffles with ice cream


----------



## pinkbabe

BABY2 said:


> Ugli fruit http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/uimages/kitchen/2008_04_30-Ugli.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/ingredients-fruit/what-is-an-ugli-fruit-049487&usg=__KdYWnxCO_yKsmFQTc5aHVg1WSaw=&h=354&w=540&sz=78&hl=en&start=4&itbs=1&tbnid=HpM6i7xlphA_bM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=132&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dugly%2Bfruit%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1
> 
> had to google it


Thats certainly an Ugly fruit, it looks like a deformed orange!! 

god im stuck on X........again 

Xia (chinese for soup) me didnt google anything.....honest


----------



## Margot and Jerry

what a cheater PB!

Yum-yums


----------



## BABY2

PB hehheee

Zinger tower


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Wow - a zinger tower? Do KFC do those? The sound mahoosively yummy

So what now? New theme?


----------



## BABY2

they are lovely Liz   after all that eating how about a theme of Activities/sports to get rid of all the calories   

Archery


----------



## pinkbabe

Well good thinking Baby2   

Basketball


----------



## Margot and Jerry

cricket - all those men rubbing their balls (cricket balls!)


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> cricket - all those men rubbing their balls (cricket balls!)


----------



## BABY2

Margot and Jerry said:


> cricket - all those men rubbing their balls (cricket balls!)


 

how did I know we would end up down under  

Dodgeball


----------



## pinkbabe

BABY2 said:


> Margot and Jerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> cricket - all those men rubbing their balls (cricket balls!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did I know we would end up down under
> 
> Dodgeball
Click to expand...

and it wasnt even me this time 

Egg chasing (rugby)


----------



## BABY2

just waiting for you PB...it will happen soon enough     


figure skating


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Golf - trying to get a bogey - ew!


----------



## pinkbabe

Baby2 

Hockey


----------



## BABY2

Ice hockey


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Judo


----------



## Heluerto

Karate


----------



## Mrs Rock

Luge
(that thing where people throw themselves into a little go-cart and speed down an ice track.  why they do it, I don't know)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

because they're ever-so-slighty very  

Mountain Biking


----------



## Heluerto

Netball?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Orienteering?


----------



## pinkbabe

paintball


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Quidditch? a very important sport to all those would be wizards!


----------



## sallywags

Rugby


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sex   some people make a sport out of it!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

failing that - swimming!


----------



## BABY2

no no no, lets keep sex...I didn't think we could lower the mood with anything naughty with sports , but how wrong was I     

Take wan do (probably spelt really really wrong   )


----------



## pinkbabe

You two are hilarious....i like it!!!!


Unicycling (to the park, for a bit of the other nonsense)!!!!


----------



## BABY2

Volleyball..on the beach please with all those muscles glistening


----------



## pinkbabe

oh yes   

Weight lifting (in a men only gym)


----------



## BABY2

oooh PB.. that's where DH goes so I am always volunteering to drop him and pick him up   think he's caught on why...  

noooooooo not X!!

Xtreme sports


----------



## pinkbabe

oooh you naughty girl........can i come with you next time     

Yoga


----------



## BABY2

of course you can  this is the type that go there  

 hope I'm not gonna get banned by mods for that ^beware^

Zorbing  (thank God for Google)


----------



## pinkbabe

goodness gracious me.......how delightful!


----------



## sallywags

aargh i can never see pics at work - they are blocked by the fun police!! 

what's the topic now then?

Alcoholic drinks? that could be a challenge!!


I'll start with....

Absynthe!


----------



## daxcat

Bacardi - gotta love the Mohitos!!!!!


----------



## sallywags

Campari!!

blimey - has anyone ever drunk that stuff?!


----------



## daxcat

daiquiri - does that count? If not then drambuie. (think thats how it's spelt!!)


----------



## BABY2

PB   

STFT    how chic!   

Fosters


----------



## sallywags

Elderberry wine or eggnog  

oh ar*e you beat me to it!!

Gin


----------



## BABY2

Heineken (sp)


----------



## sallywags

jack daniels


----------



## pinkbabe

Kahlua (coffee liqueur)


----------



## sallywags

Lager  My fave


----------



## Mrs Rock

martini


----------



## Heluerto

Naked Lady!!!!  Apparently its a cocktail!


----------



## daxcat

Ouzo (Think thats spelt right!)


----------



## Heluerto

quinns!


----------



## keeley ;-)

stella


----------



## daxcat

Tequila!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Up against the wall - a cocktail whatelse


----------



## daxcat

Vodka - how I miss it!!


----------



## Fraggles

wine mmmm


----------



## pinkbabe

Bloomin x again     

Xaviera (amaretto, tripple sec, coffee liq and whipping cream cocktail) !!

hope your impressed   

x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Blimey where did you come up with that one Pink babe!

I refuse to believe that there is an alcoholic drink beginning with Z.  I defy anyone to come up with one!


----------



## pinkbabe

Z street slammer!!! 

how about that Mrs R


----------



## Mrs Rock

Nope, never heard of that one!  What's in it?  Come on now, tell the truth, did you make it up?


----------



## pinkbabe

No didnt make it up    its got rum, banana, grenadine and pineapple jiuce, but i did google it! naughty arnt i!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Blimey it sounds lovely, I want one!


----------



## pinkbabe

here you go Mrs R  x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp!


----------



## pinkbabe

Mrs Rock said:


> Sluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp!


   x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink - I'm well impressed with your cocktail knowledge.........and your googling skills     

Think I could do with one of those too    

Okay - how about pop groups next, but to make it a little harder, how about single word groups only?


ABBA


----------



## pinkbabe

ooh yes sounds challenging!! nice one Margot   

Beatles


----------



## Heluerto

Cast


----------



## pinkbabe

can we drop THE, if so

Drifters....or is that cheating?


----------



## pinkbabe

faithless


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Greenday


----------



## pinkbabe

hearsay


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hearsay?   were you a fan Pink? Pure & Simple.........yeah yeah

INXS


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> can we drop THE, if so


Hmmm? It would make it more difficult if we didn't - you could have had Dodgy though


----------



## Fraggles

The Jam (can we take that as J) or James Blunt if not or Jamelia or Jamiroquai - what a smart


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lemar


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Mansun


----------



## BABY2

you show off fraggles   

PB, cheating again!    

Nervana


----------



## Margot and Jerry

OMD (showing my age now!)


----------



## BABY2

Liz     

Pink Floyd


----------



## Margot and Jerry

er - isn't that 2 words P?     How about Pink?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Obvious one here and I can't stand them but:

Queen!


----------



## BABY2

Margot and Jerry said:


> er - isn't that 2 words P?    How about Pink?


fair enough, if we can drop THE, then we can drop floyd


----------



## BABY2

can we have Rollings?

as in rolling stones


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Nope!!!! And we can't drop the 'the' - too easy!

Shame on you Miss P!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Rainbow, Rush, Radiohead, Roxette, Runrig, Razorlight, REM - any of those any good?


----------



## BABY2

now you are just showing off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABY2

sugarbabes...so there


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Travis


----------



## BABY2

UB40


----------



## pinkbabe

you are all making me laugh so much. im defo cheered up now!!

  

visage


----------



## Heluerto

Wheeze


----------



## BABY2

oh man! x should be eradicated from this game   

Xysma


----------



## sallywags

Yazoo


----------



## Heluerto

Zutons or doesnt that count as normally it has a 'the' at the front!


----------



## Fraggles

So what topic now then campers? shall we go through the alphabet for sports - in which case if I make an executive decision I'll start with 




A - archery


----------



## Heluerto

Badminton


----------



## pinkbabe

good idea Fraggles   

cricket


----------



## H&amp;P

Not played for a while:-

diving


----------



## Margot and Jerry

elephant polo (they do it you know!)


----------



## BABY2

Fencing


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> elephant polo (they do it you know!)


  What your having a giraffe there, surely Margot!!  

Golf


----------



## BABY2

excuse me! no jokes about my giraffes please   

Handball


----------



## pinkbabe

BABY2 said:


> excuse me! no jokes about my giraffes please
> 
> Handball


   

Ice hockey


----------



## BABY2

Jiu Jitsu


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> Margot and Jerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> elephant polo (they do it you know!)
> 
> 
> 
> What your having a giraffe there, surely Margot!!
> 
> Golf
Click to expand...

I kid you not girls! It's big in Nepal  

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dcelephantpolo.com/images/placeholder-swing.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dcelephantpolo.com/&usg=___6muKHaaaJwJ5HQZzVmyRIOxKe4=&h=300&w=300&sz=118&hl=en&start=2&itbs=1&tbnid=l45JXYmVTmEYJM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Delephant%2Bpolo%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1

x
/links


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Kick boxing


----------



## Heluerto

Limbo dancing


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot ive just had a look, well oh my giddy aunt!!    i never knew that   

Mountaineering


----------



## sallywags

Mountain biking

doh you beat me to it...

Netball


----------



## pinkbabe

sorry sally


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> Margot ive just had a look, well oh my giddy aunt!!  i never knew that


Oh yes, my brain is full of all sorts of useless info like that!  nothing useful in there though!

Off-roading


----------



## sallywags

Paint Ball


----------



## pinkbabe

quadbiking


----------



## Margot and Jerry

poo - I was just typing that!    

running


----------



## H&amp;P

synchronised swimming (now can we really call that a sport?)

I've seen elephant polo on TV before very bizarre to watch.


----------



## sallywags

Tennis


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> poo - I was just typing that!
> 
> running


hehe  

synchronised swimming, ooh yes definately a sport Driver 

ultimate frisbee


----------



## Margot and Jerry

violent frisbee - it's a more aggressive form of ultimate frisbee


----------



## Heluerto

wheelying


----------



## sallywags

Xingyi


----------



## H&amp;P

sallywags said:


> Xingyi


 I hope that was from google, or i'm very impressed 

yodeling 

Ok maybe not 

yatching


----------



## Margot and Jerry

zorbing (or did we have that last time we did sports?)


----------



## sallywags

yep


----------



## sallywags

DRIVER225 said:


> sallywags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xingyi
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that was from google, or i'm very impressed
Click to expand...

didn't you know? it's my speciality 

Honest


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Okay I've decided (yes me! *I've* decided!  ) that the next theme should be movie titles

so:

Alfie


----------



## H&amp;P

Ooooh good one :-

Back Up Plan 

or does it have to be one word   

Backdraft


----------



## BABY2

loved the elephant polo   

ooohh movies , good one but plz lets not do one word   

Christine


----------



## Heluerto

Dragonheart


----------



## BABY2

E.T


----------



## Margot and Jerry

BABY2 said:


> loved the elephant polo
> 
> ooohh movies , good one but plz lets not do one word
> 
> Christine


says P and then posts a one word movie reply 

Fargo


----------



## Heluerto

Godzilla


----------



## pinkbabe

My mums called Christine Baby2   

Hanibal


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ice Age


----------



## pinkbabe

jackass


----------



## Fraggles

kingkong


----------



## BABY2

I love that name PB   

Lola


----------



## pinkbabe

men in black


----------



## BABY2

Nightmare on Elm street..love Freddie


----------



## pinkbabe

omg , those films give me nightmares   

oceans eleven


----------



## BABY2

now those are lovely films, packed with gorgeous men doing naughty things    

Psycho 

maybe I need to stop watching nicer films


----------



## pinkbabe

are you a horror feind baby2? they make me so scared   

queen of the damned


----------



## Fraggles

raiders of the lost ark


----------



## BABY2

I used to be PB, I don't have any nerves left   , i just about managed to see Saw..nearly fainted   

Saw


----------



## pinkbabe

omg dont mention that film to me, my stepdaughter and her BF took me and DH to see the last one, and they told me it was a comedy, and of course Dh was in on it too....the gits!!!! i still have thoughts of it. But i did like how it was a game if that makes sense, sick hey! 

titanic


----------



## BABY2

naughty DH    

Under siege


----------



## pinkbabe

oh no its the dreaded x again, but im not gonna do x-men, that would be too peesy   

                

ok maybe its got to be x-men


----------



## pinkbabe

oh god ive missed v and w, what am i on


----------



## pinkbabe

vanhelsing


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ha ha! Was just going to say that, Pink


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> Ha ha! Was just going to say that, Pink


im a dizzy Mary somtimes Margot


----------



## BABY2

that's because we dread the bl00dy X!

when Harry met Sally


----------



## Fraggles

zulu


----------



## Fraggles

how about countries beginning with a letter of the alphabet - not sure if we will get to z though but apparently there are 195 countries in the world. Here goes

Africa


----------



## Yangsam

Belgium


----------



## BABY2

Fraggles said:


> how about countries beginning with a letter of the alphabet - not sure if we will get to z though but apparently there are 195 countries in the world. Here goes
> 
> Africa


that's a continent my dear 

Cameroon (a country in Africa  )


----------



## Yangsam

Denmark


----------



## BABY2

Ethiopia


I think out of the 195 countries Fraggles mentioned at least 95 will be in Africa


----------



## Yangsam

France
I ought too since I was born there


----------



## H&amp;P

Guatemala (sp?)


----------



## sallywags

Honduras


----------



## Yangsam

Ivory Coast


----------



## sallywags

jamaica


----------



## Yangsam

Kenya


----------



## sallywags

Libya


----------



## Yangsam

Mali


----------



## sallywags

Norway


Really should be doing some work...


----------



## Heluerto

Oman


----------



## H&amp;P

Paraguay


----------



## sallywags

Quebec


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Romania


----------



## Yangsam

sweden


----------



## pinkbabe

Tokyo


----------



## Yangsam

Uruguay


----------



## sallywags

Venezuela


----------



## Yangsam

West Bengal


----------



## BABY2

X-can't find anything

Yemen


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Zambia


----------



## BABY2

oookkk, once again we have reached the end!    what now?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

you decide P


----------



## BABY2

i tried thinking but my brain is only letting me think about 3 pm when I finish work


----------



## Heluerto

How about sweeties!?

Apple Pencils!


----------



## pinkbabe

What a fab idea Hel   

Butterscotch


----------



## Fraggles

caramel


----------



## Margot and Jerry

dib dabs (sherbert ones)


----------



## H&amp;P

Easter Eggs


----------



## Heluerto

fruit pastels


----------



## Margot and Jerry

gobstoppers


----------



## H&amp;P

Highland toffee

Have a good weekend all, off to Centerparcs now


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ooh enjoy! We're off there in a couple of weeks   

Iced Gems - you know, those little biscuits that had icing on top


----------



## Heluerto

oooh - I love Iced Gems!!!!

Jelly Babies


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Heluerto said:


> oooh - I love Iced Gems!!!!


----------



## pinkbabe

enjoy centreparcs Driver   

Kola cubes (back then they were spelt with a K)    how old am i??


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Liquorice allsorts


----------



## pinkbabe

mints


----------



## BABY2

hhmm, look at this, almost to the end of this game and I missed it completely..lovely and yummy   

Nougat


----------



## Fraggles

opal fruits


----------



## Heluerto

Opral Fruits!  Made to make your mouth water - havent really enjoyed them as much since they have been starburst!


----------



## Heluerto

ooops, you beat me - peardrops


----------



## Fraggles

quality street


----------



## Margot and Jerry

rock!


----------



## daxcat

Sherbert.


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Tic Tacs


----------



## Heluerto

UFOs


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Violets (Parma Violets) - okay I cheated a little


----------



## pinkbabe

willy wonkers gob stoppers


----------



## Margot and Jerry

In Oompla Loompa orange flavour?


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> In Oompla Loompa orange flavour?


oompla loompa didily dee


----------



## Heluerto

Xtra Strong mints - does that count?


----------



## pinkbabe

Heluerto said:


> Xtra Strong mints - does that count?


Well after Margot's and mine, i think you deserve that one hel  

yellow bellies (haribo snakes)!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh I've tried googling sweets beginning with 'z' and it comes up with no results, so I'm going to go with 'y' again   

Yorkie


----------



## sallywags

Zero bar 

it is a hersheys bar apparently!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh no one likes a smart   Sally!


----------



## sallywags

so do we have a new game?

Erm what about....

football players!!   ok probably not - what about...

Cakes and puddings!! a subject dear to my heart...

ok, i'll start...

Apple Pie!


----------



## Heluerto

Banofee Pie


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Carrot Cake


----------



## Fraggles

doughnut


----------



## pinkbabe

Egg custard


----------



## Fraggles

flapjack


----------



## pinkbabe

ginger cake


----------



## sallywags

Huckleberry pie


----------



## Heluerto

Icecream


----------



## sallywags

jelly


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Heluerto

Lemon meringue


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Mississippi Mud Pie


----------



## loopylinda1979

New York Cheesecake


----------



## sallywags

orange loaf cake


----------



## loopylinda1979

Pecan Pie


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Queen of Puddings


----------



## Yangsam

Rhum baba


----------



## sallywags

Sticky Toffee pudding 

yum my fave...


----------



## Yangsam

Tarts,all of them,lemon one my favourite


----------



## sallywags

upside down cake


----------



## Yangsam

Oh dear Sally,well
Very lemoney tarts


----------



## pinkbabe

Are you ready for it girls, my cake beginning with X......................  X-men birthday cake!!! are you impressed


----------



## pinkbabe

missed out W........again oops!!!   

Walnut cake


----------



## Margot and Jerry

well if it's any consolation Pink, walnuts completely passed me by, so I was going to suggest Willy-shaped birthday cakes   

However, how about zabaglione to finish this with?


----------



## pinkbabe

Willy's willy's did someone mention willy's, where     

I like your new pic Margot, is it your little boy, he looks so cute! x


----------



## BABY2

for goodness sake..missed this yummy thing again!    PB I see you're still on with missing letters


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh yes Baby2, dont like to let the side down me, and why break the habbit of a lifetime anyway    xx


----------



## sallywags

What are you lot like?!  and upside down cake is a real one, honest!!

so what's the next one then?

Sexy sportsmen?!  (or women, obviously!!  wouldn't like to be accused of being sexist....)

So i'll start then...

Andre Agassi! (well he was sexy in his day, anyway!!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

may have to duck out of this one, as my knowledge or sportsmen (sexy or otherwise) is pretty limited.

I'll wait for the willy theme to come around again    

Yes Pink, that is my little boy and thanks for the lovely comment about him!    

Shall I let you all into a little secret?...........................I've just seen that I was carried away by Pink's missing out on letters and I went from walnut/willy cakes to zabaglione, so no 'Y'   
so, to make up for it, how about a Yum-Yum?


----------



## pinkbabe

Im no good on sportsmen/women either    i can only think of boris becker, because of Andre, but he's certainly not sexy, not to me anyway   

I didnt even realise you had missed Y Margot, but then thats not a surprise for me


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I didn't realise either Pink, until Baby2 mentioned it    

Yuk, definitely NOT Boris - sorry Boris


----------



## sallywags

David Beckham?


----------



## BABY2

PB and Margo! maybe you girls have to be banned from the Y front section! 

OK instead of just sexy sports men, how about _*any*_ sexy man (hey, times are hard  ) from sports/movies/music/TV etc...

and not keen on DB either , sorry Sally  

OK gonna go from B..

B= Brad Pitt......not very original but do love a bit of Brad  (that kiss is for him BTW)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ooh can I come in with a late 'B' entry (or even an early 'E' entry)?

Eric Bana (slurp slurp!) especially in Troy


----------



## Fraggles

CLIVE OWEN


----------



## sallywags

BABY2 said:


> and not keen on DB either , sorry Sally


Not particularly fussed about him either, tbh, but given that i appear to have chosen a tricky subject, thought i ought to make an effort!! 

and now i can't think of anyone... why on earth did i pick one with names?! I can't remember my own sometimes!! 

gotta dash will try again later!


----------



## pinkbabe

You are all hilarious!!   

Did someone mention willy's........well ok maybe not     

Ok i will play Baby2 but as long as i can have J when it comes!!!      and that kiss was for my man beginning with J        but that ones for you   

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> Ok i will play Baby2 but as long as i can have J when it comes!!!   and that kiss was for my man beginning with J    but that ones for you


Is it Jimmy Saville, Pink?    ............"now then, now then, now then"


----------



## BABY2

aww thanks PB   can't wait  to see who the mystry man is   as long as it's not Justin Timberfake 

Sally    


D= Donald Duck    (hey, no one said he has to be real   )


----------



## BABY2

oh lord Liz, that's even worse..JS..ouch!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I guess someone, somewhere may find him a dish, P    .........like Pink?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

BABY2 said:


> D= Donald Duck  (hey, no one said he has to be real  )


No, not real......but sexy? Is it that sailor cap that does it for you, P?


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> pinkbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i will play Baby2 but as long as i can have J when it comes!!!   and that kiss was for my man beginning with J    but that ones for you
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Jimmy Saville, Pink?    ............"now then, now then, now then"
Click to expand...

Well i didnt want to say Margot, but i do have a fetish for jimmy, i would love to run my fingers through his cigar smoked long white hair


----------



## pinkbabe

How about Enrique Englasias if thats how you spell it.........mmmmmmmmmmmm yes i do beleive he is truly sexy, but not as sexy as my letter J


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Well who could match up to Jimmy's stunning good looks eh?   

Hmmm have to get back to you on a 'F' hunk


----------



## Heluerto

see I'm finding this hard as sexy and sports to me are opposite extremes


----------



## Margot and Jerry

we gave up on sportsmen Heluerto and are now onto movie stars


----------



## BABY2

PB   

it's how Donald yabbers away that does it for me Liz   and his sexy bottom   

we have to hurry this game along so we can get to J   

ol' blue eyes in his hayday

Frank Sinatra

God my taste is not as bad as it sounds honest


----------



## pinkbabe

Hehe we beleive you Baby2....honest!!     

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay George Best - before the alcohol took it's toll. Not personally my cup of tea, but we'll never get there otherwise!

Quick someone - H & I before Pink reveals all!


----------



## BABY2

I love my men tall, muscly and bald headed, so how I got to like Frankie not sure   ..maybe  'cos he was apparently a bad boy   

I think George was sexy in his youth   

Harry Hill..hey! he is funny!


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot george had nice eyes didnt he before the beer took over 

Baby2 harry hill is hilarious 

Il tell you what, il put you all out of your misery's and tell you who J is, he is just drop dead gorgeous, and if you follow the link you will see him messing about after filming miming to a tune!!!

Now keep your hands to yourself girls cos he's all mine  

Its JENSON ACKLES 





 XXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry

who??


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hmmm quite nice Pink, but I'm none the wiser now I've seen him   - oh do you think we should knock this game on the head now, we've found out it's not Jimmy Saville (how disappointing!), as we're all struggling a bit aren't we?

What do you reckon? Back to jobs again? At least that was easy-ish


----------



## BABY2

good golly miss dolly...he is _sexy  _, not only that he is funny too ..yum yum, must admit had not heard of him beofre now, maybe that's why he is being kept under wraps


----------



## BABY2

yes we seem to have gone a bit haywire with this game..


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I blame Sally!


----------



## pinkbabe

Right Margot where do you live, i will be coming round to tell you off!!     

You must have watched supernatural girls?    you must have a look, its sometimes scary, he has a brother in it too and they fight demonds!!   

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I ain't never seen it!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

got to find me first Pink!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

pinkbabe said:


> you must have a look, its sometimes scary, he has a brother in it too and they fight demonds!!


Eek! Not _*demonds*_ Pink!   

x


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot you ort to be utterly ashamed of yourself, not knowing who my man is!!!       il get him and his brother and we will hunt you down like a demon, they know where everyone is, and we will find you    oh my god, can we change the subject now as im scaring myself        
What game are we supposed to be playing now, cos im lost     

xx


----------



## Fraggles

me too - lost that is


----------



## BABY2

may have to give up the "ghost" on this one!

ok can we do female singers? alphabetical order please A-Z (pay attention Margot&Jerry and PinkBabe   ) e.g. if you are going to say Brittney spears that would be for *B ,* if you are going to say Lilly Allen that would be for* L* ..hope that's simple enough for us to do*  *

*A=* Alicia Keys


----------



## pinkbabe

Babrbra streinsand


----------



## pinkbabe

now stay with it girls stay with it


----------



## BABY2

wonder how far we'd get before we throw in the towel again


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Bit of old school here.......Candi Statton (sp)


----------



## Fraggles

ok following margot's lead


Doris Day - she sang too


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Now how are you spelling your reply, Pink? Bra.....who?  

now that is old, old, old school Fraggles!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Emma Bunton - or is that pushing it on the singer theme?


----------



## Fraggles

Pink has been at the booze obviously


----------



## Fraggles

Faye Tozer - was / is that her name


----------



## pinkbabe

oh my god Margot what is that, and i havent had a drink either!   honest Fraggles   

And who the heck is candi statton   , im getting you back now, no really ive never heard of her at all, it that awful of me?    
And who's fay tozer    

Emma Bunton   we will let you have that   

xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Gina G


----------



## Fraggles

wasn't faye tozer in steps or some other teeny bopper group


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Yep Steps!



pinkbabe said:


> Gina G


Ooh Arh, just a little bit.........

Shame on you Pink - Candi Statton did "Young Hearts Run Free" & "You've Got the Love" - does that help?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Can only come up with *Hayley Westenra* (sp again) but she's a bit 'hey nonny nonny'


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh yeah, i like that song, ooh were having a great sing song ere arnt we, i love it.
I liked that gina G song and i loved steps............im sad i know!   

Enrique's dad, is is hulio eglasias (terrible spelling me thinks)


----------



## pinkbabe

oops missed I out havent i


----------



## pinkbabe

my posts seem to be delayed for some reason


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Isn't he the wrong gender for our "female singers" theme?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Think it's best if I say night, night, lovelies at this point  

x


----------



## pinkbabe

Margot and Jerry said:


> Think it's best if I say night, night, lovelies at this point
> 
> x


    
oh yes i forgot, stay with it now stay with it, dont go into the light!! 

nite hun


----------



## Margot and Jerry

*Kim Wilde*!


----------



## Fraggles

Lily Allen


----------



## pinkbabe

Madonna


----------



## Fraggles

Nicola Roberts


----------



## sallywags

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Fraggles

Pink


----------



## pinkbabe

Queen Latifah


----------



## Fraggles

I'm stuck


----------



## pinkbabe

tut tut tut fraggles    x

Roxette, Rhianna


----------



## Fraggles

Suzy Quattro


----------



## pinkbabe

Tina Turner


----------



## Fraggles

errrhhhh give me a few days


----------



## BABY2

I knew I couldn't trust you lot to keep it on the straight and narrow..what with PB's Brabar   and Julio iglessis  and Margot's people I have never heard of    

hhmmm stuck on U2..get it? U too


----------



## Margot and Jerry

is there an 'U'? I can't think of anyone!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

yeah, yeah P - we get it!


----------



## BABY2




----------



## Fraggles

OK I admit I thought we need outside help for U and was sure there must be a singer with a name beginning with U in a Eastern European country so here goes

Urszula Kasprzak. Feb 7, 1960. Polish-British rock singer

Does that say British rock singer - never heard of her till today.


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Usha - Usher's female counterpart!

Okay, so I made it up, but it got us past 'u' and there is bound to be a female singer called Usha, who is very famous in her part of the world   

Oh, look what I've just found:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usha_Uthup


----------



## Margot and Jerry

or Fraggles version - I see we were on the same wavelength


----------



## Margot and Jerry

VV Brown


----------



## Fraggles

Margot I so hope that all the others realise what they have got in us two - now what would they do without us 

Wynnona Judd


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Xtina Aguilera (she sometimes spells it like that - honestly)



Fraggles said:


> Margot I so hope that all the others realise what they have got in us two - now what would they do without us


Have an easier game probably Fraggles    actually maybe not with Pink & Baby2 participating as well


----------



## Fraggles

I sure am not going to argue on that one Margot

Yolanda Rayos - now come on you must have heard of her


----------



## Fraggles

Not heard of her - where have you been?

Colombian pop singer Yolanda Rayo started singing at a very young age, deciding to pursue a career in show business after winning a local school contest. ...


----------



## pinkbabe

now look girls i cant leave you for 5 minutes without the game going awol!    it dosent happen when im participating!!     .......not   

xx


----------



## Fraggles

awol? Pink how rude! As if Margot and I would go astray 

So common where's your Z


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Zhane   

or  seeing as that's a bit cheaty as they were a duo, how about:

Zoe - "sunshine on a rainy day" - bet you all know that song?


----------



## Fraggles

Of course - what them next then?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

now I think our next theme should have no intervention from either a search engine (Fraggles!) or a dictionary - although gawd help us with Pink's posts if we take away a dictionary (Brabrabra Streishandy)


----------



## Fraggles

What now then?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hmmmm, how about........let me think........how about flowers?

Amaryllis


----------



## BABY2

oh goodness gracious, where is google..

bluebells


----------



## Margot and Jerry

chrysanthemums


----------



## Fraggles

daffodils


----------



## pinkbabe

Well, Margot are you trying to say i am e-lit-r-it?   

Watch out girls cos im a keen gardener!


Elderflower


----------



## Fraggles

forget me not


----------



## pinkbabe

Gerbera


----------



## Flow13

hyacinth


----------



## H&amp;P

Iris


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Jasmine


----------



## BABY2

Kingcup


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Lily of the Valley


----------



## BABY2

Magnolia


----------



## Heluerto

Nasturtium


----------



## Fraggles

:- ) opium poppies


----------



## pinkbabe

Pansy


----------



## BABY2

Queen Anne's lace   

this must be the first time we have played this game seriously with no mucking about


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Rose - yep, makes a change for us doesn't it? Almost like we're proper grown-ups


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh and did you take a cheaty peek at Google perchance P?


----------



## BABY2

me not like it Liz


----------



## pinkbabe

theres still time yet girls   

sweetpea


----------



## Fraggles

tulip


----------



## Margot and Jerry

BABY2 said:


> me not like it Liz


Aw why not lovely?  You choose the next theme


----------



## pinkbabe

Uncinia


----------



## Fraggles

violet - there is a flower violet isn't there


----------



## Margot and Jerry

wisteria


----------



## Fraggles

Xylobium


----------



## pinkbabe

Yarrow


----------



## Fraggles

zinnia 


Have we done a-z of desserts yet?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

of course we have


----------



## pinkbabe

Yeah we did Fraggles    food and lovely men have been done of course    x


----------



## Fraggles

OK have we done cocktails - I think we have


How about A-Z of airports then?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

OMG Fraggles - we'll be train spotting next!   

After airports, maybe we should go back to careers again? 

Don't think I'm going to do very well with airports, unless I can get hold of a copy of "airports I have known and loved"


----------



## Fraggles

Well Smarty can you think of something else we can do?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Nope - I'm leaving that one for Baby2   

Honestly airports are fine, as long as you leave H, G, L & S to me


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Baby2 where are youuuuuuu


mmmm if she doesn't come back soon how about tv shows or cartoons or cartoon characters or film or tv characters?


----------



## H&amp;P

have we done stage shows/musicals or plays


----------



## Fraggles

Don't think so


----------



## BABY2

oh lord girls, whatever honestly..I will be googling it anyway  you want to do Theatre??or Airports?? toss a coin 



Margot and Jerry said:


> BABY2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me not like it Liz
> 
> 
> 
> Aw why not lovely?  You choose the next theme
Click to expand...

I meant I didnt like us being like proper grown ups  not the topic of the game


----------



## H&amp;P

We could stress our brains and do both at once   

Aberdeen & Avenue Q


----------



## pinkbabe

Bloomin eck, is that with me participating too?   xx


----------



## Fraggles

Flipping heck anyone would think you lot were on hormones what with not being able to make a decision   


West End or Broadway Shows It is then


----------



## Fraggles

OMG


OK I can do this


Bristol / Billy Elliott


----------



## H&amp;P

Cape Town (this is going to make me want a holiday   ) & Calendar Girls


----------



## Fraggles

Denver airport - there is an airport in Denver right - if not there should be 
Dirty Dancing


----------



## BABY2

oh lord, Fraggles we don't need to be on hormones  , we have enough raging all over the place  , have AF so mine is def raging   

PB  

Enron& Edinburgh


----------



## pinkbabe

Fame/Frankfurt 

omg i surprize myself sometimes!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Geneva and Godspell


----------



## Fraggles

Hamburg and Hair


----------



## BABY2

Islamabad International and don't have a clue about theatre with I


----------



## pinkbabe

JFK/ Joseph and technicolour dreamcoat


----------



## Fraggles

Into the Woods 


Kualar Lumpur airport and King Lear


----------



## BABY2

show off   

Lion King/ LAX


----------



## pinkbabe

Mombassa/Mamma Mia


----------



## Fraggles

N mmmm




Newark airport, the nutcracker


----------



## H&amp;P

Ontario & Oliver


----------



## Fraggles

errhhh i feel i am living ground hog day. driver have you wiped the sleep from your eyes yet, go and grab yourself some caffeine and then come back with an O LOL.


----------



## Fraggles

I see you must have been having your caffeine fix as I was typing. lol


----------



## Fraggles

Philadelphia as in airport and play


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles said:


> Philadelphia as in airport and play


smart **** 

It's a bit worrying that i don't know my alphabet yet 

I am blaming lack of caffeine, on Anti b's that mean I can't have dairy so not had tea or coffee for 4 days 

Quebec & Quartet (and yes I had to use google  )


----------



## BABY2

Rocking horse and Rio De Janeiro


----------



## Fraggles

You know we are all smart   


Look how far we have already come - might I suggest we need to start think of new subject like now??


Stansted and Shirley Valentine


----------



## BABY2

Thriller /Toronto


----------



## Flow13

Ubon Airport/Underneath the Arches

I googled. xx


----------



## Fraggles

Vienna airport and I am sure someone else can come up with a V for show cos even google has failed me this time!! LOL.


----------



## H&amp;P

maybe Vagina Monologues   , and that didn't even come up on google but I'm sure it a theatre show.

Washington & Wicked


----------



## Fraggles

OMG X?


Pass, next please


----------



## pinkbabe

Ermmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pinkbabe

Xichang airport (china) (had to google) but nothing for theatre


----------



## Margot and Jerry

well done Pink - you managed 50% more than me


----------



## Fraggles

Xmen the musical - I am sure it is in the development phase - what do ya reckon?


----------



## pinkbabe

ooh yes its got to be


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh yes I'm sure someone, somewhere is developing it Fraggles   

Do you reckon they could also be writing 'Y-men' and 'Z-men' too?


----------



## Fraggles

Yes of course - think they are the kids of the original x men


what's our next topic then


----------



## pinkbabe

Have we done animals? or maybe beauty products/toiletries or something..........mmmmmmmmmmm lets think


----------



## BABY2

oh no, we are finished, AGAIN! what now, come on PB..get that thinking hat on 



BABY2 said:


> Rocking horse and Rio De Janeiro


has anyone actually seen the "rocking horse"? or seen the reviews??No??that's because *I made it up*!! and no one realised       , I had to fess up , couldn't live with myself or go to sleep tonight if I didn't tell the truth...what a good girl I am


----------



## Fraggles

ok nominations for next topic please.

Have we done boy bands or girl bands


----------



## daxcat

Fruits, vitamin supplements?


----------



## H&amp;P

We might be good at getting through the letters but we're not very decisive    

Think it might be a difficult one but will give vitamins a go:-

Agnus castus (always want to call it Agnes Cactus)


----------



## Fraggles

B vitamins


----------



## H&amp;P

C Vitamins    

hmmmm can see a trend developing

or Calcium (taken enough of them in the last year with 2 broken feet, well 1 broken foot twice   )


----------



## Fraggles

d vitamins - well come on i don't know any fancy vitamins


----------



## Margot and Jerry

echinacea (sp) - assume the old herbals count too?


----------



## Fraggles

fish oil


----------



## daxcat

Ginko Billoba. (think i spelt it right!!!)


----------



## pinkbabe

BABY2 said:


> oh no, we are finished, AGAIN! what now, come on PB..get that thinking hat on
> 
> 
> 
> BABY2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking horse and Rio De Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone actually seen the "rocking horse"? or seen the reviews??No??that's because *I made it up*!! and no one realised       , I had to fess up , couldn't live with myself or go to sleep tonight if I didn't tell the truth...what a good girl I am
Click to expand...

you are hilarious P you made me proper laugh out loud, and my DH was wondering once again what i was laughing at


----------



## BABY2

PB   can you believe it, I completely made it up and nobody batted an eyelid    , if only your DH could see the stuff we talk about on here    

think going to pass on the vitamins and herbs...not delicious enough for me...unless I can use the original 'erb...marijuana    

good lord, just kidding girls


----------



## Fraggles

vit h


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh i know, its truly is hilarious sometimes being on this site    Think i may have to pass on this one too, as i would'nt have got further than vitamin a,b,c,d, and e either   

Oooh but give us a bit of that P    now you should know thats is only right to share things


----------



## BABY2

naughty PB , encouraging bad behaviour from me


----------



## pinkbabe

When have you ever needed encouraging P


----------



## BABY2

just for you before I head to bed... 
 ...God we're gonna get in trouble with Dizzy 

Hi Dizzy


----------



## Fraggles

i'm passing on vitamins too - too much like hard work


----------



## pinkbabe

BABY2 said:


> just for you before I head to bed...
> ...God we're gonna get in trouble with Dizzy
> 
> Hi Dizzy


I love it P


----------



## keeley ;-)

i cant believe you got away with that lol


----------



## H&amp;P

Well vitamins went down like a lead balloon didn't it  

H Histidine I Iron J Joint Care K Kelp Extract L Leucine M Magnesium N  O Ornithine P Potassium Q Quinine R Rose Hip S Selenium T Taurine U  V Viagra  W  X  Y  Z Zinc

Finished  

Have we done alcoholic drinks or cocktails recently?

Loving the smileys, where do you get them from?


----------



## daxcat

Well done for finishing that driver - my bad!!!    Will keep my suggestions to myself from now on!!!!

XXX


----------



## BABY2

keeleykeeley said:


> i cant believe you got away with that lol


which one Keeley  

well done driver  the smilies are from glittergraphics.com

Dax  loved your suggestion, just wasn't sure if there were many vitamins, but obviously Diver has proven me wrong


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Blimey! I go away for a week and I see that no new subject has been decided on


----------



## Fraggles

Could we get to z with fragrances / aftershave do you think?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

okay, here goes

Aramis


----------



## Fraggles

Beautiful


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Thank you Fraggles!     

Chanel No 5


----------



## Fraggles

Anytime M

Davidoff


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Eternity


----------



## Jelly Baby

Oo, I love games like this!  

P - pedeatrician


----------



## Fraggles

JAJ1 Lovely to have you join us - unsure where pedaetrician came from tho '   We are doing A to Z of perfumes/fragrances - have you any F's


----------



## Margot and Jerry

JAJ1 said:


> Oo, I love games like this!
> 
> P - pedeatrician





Fraggles aka Neurotic and Nuts During her 2WW said:


> JAJ1 Lovely to have you join us - unsure where pedaetrician came from tho '  We are doing A to Z of perfumes/fragrances - have you any F's


Love it!


----------



## Fraggles

Fantasy


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sounds like a scary one Fraggles - have you seen that out in Eastern Europe?   

Hmmm, let me see 

Givenchy (by Givenchy   )


----------



## Fraggles

It is scary think it is a Brittany Spears one


----------



## Heluerto

Hugo Boss


----------



## H&amp;P

In 2 U - Calvin Klein


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Joop


----------



## Fraggles

kiss


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Loulou


----------



## Heluerto

Madonna Nudes 1979


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Noa


----------



## H&amp;P

Opium (or have I made that up....   )


----------



## Margot and Jerry

No, I remember Opium - it stank!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Paco Rabanne


----------



## BABY2

oooh, oooh, why didn't anyone tell me we are back on with this     

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## BABY2

oh sugar, forgot Q again  

Quorum


----------



## Fraggles

SJP Sarah Jessica Parker


Ok advanced notice we need to come up with subject for next round - get thinking


----------



## BABY2

Fraggles said:


> Ok advanced notice we need to come up with subject for next round - get thinking


  oh lord..here we go again.. how about:

Male/female names
items of clothing
female/male actors
films
household items
kitchen utensils
animals

i'm clucthing at straws here


----------



## BABY2

Tommy girl by tommy hilfiger


----------



## Fraggles

I'm stuck

Have we done sweets? e.g bon bons, those sort of sweets not desserts

I'm open - any one any preference


----------



## BABY2

I thought we did do sweets a few things back??


----------



## Fraggles

I have just got a bfn so have got   brain on.


----------



## BABY2

so sorry fraggles


----------



## H&amp;P

Fraggles -    but I am sure I need to send the    round.


----------



## Margot and Jerry

So sorry to hear that Fraggles    you take care of yourself 

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

is here     but getting back in the game when dissertation is handed in so back to reprofit in sept/oct.


----------



## BABY2

good for you Fraggles, and here is        to a positive ending next time 'round


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sorry, hope no-one minds, but I thought I'd resurrect this


Unforgivable


----------



## Fraggles

Victoria


----------



## BABY2

Wrangler for men

hope you're OK Fraggles


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya Girls

XS    Paco Raban (if thats the correct spelling)  


Fraggles


----------



## pinkbabe

Are we not doing perfumes/aftershaves now?  although it wont take much for me to get confused as ive just come back off hols   

xx


----------



## pinkbabe

Now your really confusing me Fraggles, as your last post has gone    x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Yes, I removed it as I don't know what I was looking at but was sure I had seen something that said we were now doing A to Z of jobs but then saw someone had posted a fragrance. I am officially losing it.


----------



## pinkbabe

Fraggles    x


----------



## Fraggles

I was looking at the first page of the thread - it must be the heat or my anaesthetic from dental work this afternoon


----------



## pinkbabe

Aww are you ok sweetheart? i hate the dentist    x


----------



## Fraggles

Well he made the mistake of asking if I was OK as I gripped tightly on to the arms of the chairs whilst reminding myself to breath and  I did tell the dentist I hate all dentists - not my most diplomatic of moves but them blooming needles they use to anaethetise the area I hate them.

Yes ok thanks, it was a lot better than I expected.

F x


----------



## pinkbabe

oh good, just have a chill out now hunny    x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

welcome back Pink - I wondered where you'd gone   did you have a nice holiday?

Fraggles   and having a yukky dentist appointment   

So, shall we get this back on track? Would you like to go back to jobs, Fraggles - we seemed to be pretty successful with that lot (even if some were a bit odd/pervy   )

x


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Margot    are that was nice of you to have wondered where i had gone   
My holiday was lovely thanks, just either the pool or the beach, adn drinkies in the evening...... plenty of time for rest and relaxation and time out to take stock, as i think i was getting a little bit to consumed by all of this IVF business, so it was just heaven!

Oakey cokey, so jobs do you think then   

Air hostess


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Pink - that holiday sounds just blissful to me!   

Barrister


----------



## pinkbabe

Courier


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Detective


----------



## BABY2

Ecologist


----------



## pinkbabe

Firefighter


----------



## BABY2

hhhmmm me like! what will he look like Karen    

Gardener


----------



## pinkbabe

Oh any of these will do just fine Baby2!    

http://blogpig.co.uk/2008/03/sexy-firefighter-pictures/

Housewife


----------



## daxcat

Pinkbabe - love the piccies !!!   

Ironmonger.


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Janitor - a mild-mannered one, just like Hong Kong Phooey!


----------



## daxcat

Continuing the hong kong phooey trend -
Karate teacher!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Lavatory Attendant

"one sheet or two, sir?"


----------



## Fraggles

milk maid


----------



## BABY2

oooh Karen, how hotttttttt are those boys, I particularly like the group photo   

Narrator


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Optician


----------



## pinkbabe

Practice Nurse (hey thats me)!!   


Wow hong kong fooey, classic Margot   

I loved the group photo too baby2   

Hiya Dax


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Is it Pink?

Yay, this game is going again - how long will it be before we fall into our mucky ways again (although the pics were heading that way)

Quaker - kind of a job, isn't it?


----------



## pinkbabe

Yeah im a Practice Nurse for our local surgery   

Mucky ways Margot, dont know what you mean     

Reporter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Storyteller


----------



## pinkbabe

telephone engineer


----------



## Margot and Jerry

underwriter


----------



## pinkbabe

valeter


----------



## daxcat

Writer.


----------



## Margot and Jerry

X-ray machine repairman


----------



## pinkbabe

oooh margot you tinker   

Youth worker


----------



## Margot and Jerry

well 'x' is always a tricky little bu**er so & so, isn't it? 

zebra crossing facilitator (lollipop lady/man)


----------



## pinkbabe

Well this is very true Margot very true. I like the makeshift ones best anyway, there more fun   

What next chicken? x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

No Pink - chicken starts with 'c', you need 'a' & 'b' first


----------



## pinkbabe




----------



## BABY2

honestly girls!we are never going to make it through this game in one piece


----------



## Margot and Jerry

and that's just the way I like it      

so, what next then (apart from chickens)? Jobs again?


----------



## BABY2

will there be any jobs we havent done , real or not


----------



## Fraggles

Do you reckon we could do italian recipes/dishes from a -z?


----------



## BABY2

hhmmm, nice one lets try..and what are you desperately seeking Fraggles?  


Antipasto


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I am desperately seeking people who work and who are stressed or non stressed to fill out my survey for my dissertation. It takes 10 minutes and can be completed anonymously or if you wish to enter a draw for one person who completes the survey to win £50 worth of vouchers of their choice then I need an email address. My dissertation is on work place stress. I had asked my work (who have 1000's of employees) if I could ask my colleagues, my work considered it for two months and then yesterday said mmm we consider it a security issue (not sure why) so No. So am hugely short of the numbers I need to complete it and running out of time.

Is Bruschetta Italian or am I uneducated - if it's not how about bolognaise?

F x


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi fraggles, il help you out if you would like ive sent you a PM  x


----------



## pinkbabe

Contorno


----------



## Heluerto

Dominos?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

very good - I'm completely stumped on this one!


----------



## daxcat

How about Eggplant? Not sure if it's italian but worth a try!!!


----------



## Heluerto

Fettuccine - and I cant help but say it with an italian accent!


----------



## daxcat

Gelato - Yummy italian icecream.


----------



## BABY2

Gnocchi

oohh I don;t mind being a guinea pig Fraggles, that's if you are still looking for people


----------



## Heluerto

Hoch Pustertaler, is an italian cheese so I am led to believe.


----------



## Margot and Jerry

sounds very appetising - I don't think!   

Sorry but I think I'm going to duck out of this game as my useless brain can only seem to think of things like pizza, pasta & pesto    

Oh, maybe hold 'P' back for me then?

x


----------



## daxcat

How about Italian food for I?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I considered that, but thought I'd get a slap!


----------



## daxcat

Hmm - in my italian dictionary there aren't any foods that start with j so - 
how about italian jelly!!!!! They must have it right?!!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Italian dictionary?   

Or you could have 'Jamie's Italian'?


----------



## Heluerto

Apparently in the Italian Alphabet there are a few of our letters missing, so no J, K, W, X or Y - just thought this was worth mentioning as we might want to leave those letters out - but well done for Jamie's italian!!!

Limoncello


----------



## Margot and Jerry

macaroni - sorry, not very sophisticated 

or going for the slightly more extravagant - macaroni *cheese*


----------



## pinkbabe

You are all hilarious   

Neopolitan icecream


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Ossobuco


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oh pants - I now can't do my pizza, pasta, pesto post!

Doh!


----------



## pinkbabe




----------



## BABY2

oohh I love Lemoncello

Pizza 

for you Liz


----------



## daxcat

Stuck as hell - how about quinces - do they have them in Italy? XXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I saw a recipe for quince tart in an Antonio Carluccio recipe book so I reckon they must do   

ravioli or rigatoni

oh and thanks for the pizza, P


----------



## daxcat

Spaghetti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

taleggio - the best cheese ever!


----------



## pinkbabe

Arnt we all pathetic, very uneducated arnt we    and im no better im just siting reading and laughing as i cant think of anything but pizza and pasta either.......hilarious   

xx


----------



## BABY2

Uno pizza......clutching at straws


----------



## pinkbabe




----------



## pinkbabe

Veno (italian)


----------



## BABY2

*
Zabaglione

phew..what's next *


----------



## BABY2

oh! why did it write like that??


----------



## pinkbabe

Ooh yes bold writing ,very serious   

Lets have a think, what could be next


----------



## BABY2

something easy please ladies


----------



## Margot and Jerry

how about..................................letters of the alphabet?

Easy enough do you think?  

  

*'A'*


----------



## pinkbabe

Hilarious Margot    i bet one of us will still make a mistake along the way, lets have a go for a laugh, here we go 


B


----------



## Heluerto

C  

Actually this reminds me of a concentration game we used to play in drama - we had to do numbers in order, but only one person was allowed to say each number, if two people said the same number at the same time, we had to start again from the beginning.  Used to only get to about 20 or so.


----------



## pinkbabe

thats funny Hel, it just shows you dosen't it not to underestimate simplicity   

D


----------



## daxcat

Loving this game - one I can do!!!!

E


----------



## pinkbabe

Hiya gorg   

F


----------



## daxcat

Hey PB,       

G


----------



## Margot and Jerry

oh so glad we're doing this one, but I bet we'll soooo cock it up somewhere     

H


----------



## pinkbabe

Hey Margot, we will defo botch this up somewhere   

I


----------



## Fraggles

j


----------



## Margot and Jerry

K


----------



## pinkbabe

L


----------



## daxcat

M


----------



## ccarter020208

N


----------



## pinkbabe

O


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I'll have a 'P' please Bob


----------



## pinkbabe

now your attempts to put me off have failed Margot     

Q


----------



## BABY2

oh I love this, how simple

*R*


----------



## pinkbabe

hilarious baby2   


S for sausage!


----------



## BABY2

T for Tango-I'm having one now


----------



## pinkbabe

i thought you meant you had been tangoed then, with a spray tan or something, why i dont know, then i realised it was a tango drink    

U for urging one of us to make a mistake


----------



## BABY2

I thought you might mistake it for me doing this Tango

 

V for va va va voooom


----------



## Margot and Jerry

UU

double-u   

get it?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Come on P - we all know how you like a little sashay about on a Saturday night - no PJ piccies tonight then?


----------



## BABY2

oh you cheeky madam with the dubya 

no pjs, just sexy me sashaying..  

X


----------



## pinkbabe

i nearly got excitied then and thought you had made the mistake Margot............shucks!   


    

ps love the dancing P  

Y


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz night all

X


----------



## pinkbabe

girls xxx


----------



## BABY2

nite nite xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Aw cute - night girls

Sleep tight, safe in the knowledge that we only went and bloody did it! We managed a whole game with no mistakes. 
Okay, so it was only the alphabet - but come on............major achievement!

Xxx


----------



## Heluerto

How about Towns & Cities .......they could be anywhere in the world.....


.....Aberdeen


----------



## pinkbabe

Birmingham


----------



## daxcat

Chichester. XXX


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Delhi - Old & New


----------



## daxcat

Edinburgh.


----------



## Heluerto

Farnborough


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Glasgow


----------



## H&amp;P

Honolulu


----------



## Heluerto

Indianapolis


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Jakarta


----------



## ccarter020208

korea


----------



## daxcat

Good old LONDON!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Marrakech


----------



## daxcat

Nottingham - home fo Robin Hood.


----------



## Heluerto

Oxford - where I am right now!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Prague - I'm not there right now!


----------



## Heluerto

haha   .
Quebec City


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Reading - keeping with the exotic locations


----------



## daxcat

Seville.


----------



## Heluerto

Toronto


----------



## daxcat

Utah. Is that a state or a town? If it's a state - Ulster!!!


----------



## Heluerto

Verona


----------



## daxcat

Woking.


----------



## ccarter020208

Xanadu (i googled it lol, dont know where is is though)


----------



## H&amp;P

daxcat said:


> Utah. Is that a state or a town? If it's a state - Ulster!!!


Utah is a state and Ulster is a province    
But we will let you off as this game has gone far too quickly and with no messing about, have we all grown up 

Yosemite (I might get told off for that being a Park not a town)

so will stay more local

Yeovil


----------



## ccarter020208

zimbabwe?


----------



## BABY2

damn! I missed a game in a day  ! what now?


----------



## Margot and Jerry

you decide, seeing as you missed the last one


----------



## BABY2

hhmmmm, can we have food items as I need inspiration for my lunch   it can be anything edible and keep it clean girls    


Asparagus


----------



## Margot and Jerry

aw you're no fun P!   

Belly Pork   sorry, that's probably not inspired you much has it?


----------



## BABY2

oh my goodness...how delicious   I can have it with my dry asparagus  

Chicken Chow Main


----------



## Heluerto

Duck (the crispy fried version of course)


----------



## daxcat

Egg fried rice - bit of a chinese theme!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I was just typing the exact same!

_"Egg Fried Rice__ - Are we running through a Chinese Takeaway menu?  "

_


----------



## daxcat

Sorry!!!


----------



## BABY2

oh no, now I want Chinese!! wrong topic to pick silly me!

Filet Mignon......changing the menu


----------



## Margot and Jerry

just shows how good we all are at this game now

Although I'm stuck on a chinese themed 'F' word


----------



## Margot and Jerry

giblets!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

has that put you off food now P?


----------



## daxcat

You beat me to it that time -- I was going to say grated cheese on toast!!!

OK - hot and saucy chicken!


----------



## BABY2

oh yuck!!! no, can still do with some fried rice or a nice egg roll


----------



## Margot and Jerry

right then - off to get some scoff myself now - be back later


----------



## Margot and Jerry

daxcat said:


> OK - hot and saucy chicken!


Just like we like our men!


----------



## BABY2

Margot and Jerry said:


> daxcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - hot and saucy chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> Just like we like our men!
Click to expand...

except for the chicken bit


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Okay, trying to get this back on track 

*Ice Cream* - nice Ben & Jerry's stuff


----------



## H&amp;P

Jalfrezi


----------



## Margot and Jerry

kulfi - keeping with Indian *and* ice cream


----------



## H&amp;P

to continue the trend:-

Lamb Bhuna 

followed by anice glass of

lassi


----------



## Margot and Jerry

a mango lassi hopefully?   

okay how about a madras too? Chicken, beef or lamb?


----------



## ccarter020208

naan bread


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Onion Bhaji


----------



## ccarter020208

pancakes


----------



## Margot and Jerry

curried ones I hope?   

okay, bit of a cheaty one here:

quinoa curry - sounds lovely eh?


----------



## ccarter020208

rogan josh


----------



## H&amp;P

looks like we have gone indian 

saag gosht (think that is spelt totally wrong)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

tikka masala


----------



## ccarter020208

udon noodles


----------



## Fraggles

vindaloo


----------



## katlou

Wice (that's what Jonathan Ross would ask for in a restaurant!! Lol)


----------



## H&amp;P

katlou said:


> Wice (that's what Jonathan Ross would ask for in a restaurant!! Lol)


    thank you needed that   

will he also have wogan josh

xtra hot vindaloo


----------



## BABY2

Yum Yums , I just had two with my coffee   ...sorry to break the Indian meals chain


----------



## Margot and Jerry

zabaglione - sorry couldn't think of anything Indian!


----------



## H&amp;P

It's gone spookily quiet on here.....have we run out of topics   

What about.......  

TV Programmes Old or New (not films)

I'll start with....

Animal Magic


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ooh I think we should stick with old programmes & have them as Children's programmes - what do you reckon?

*Bagpuss*


----------



## ccarter020208

camberwick green


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Dangermouse


----------



## ccarter020208

Emu's world (i googled it lol)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

The Flumps


----------



## pinkbabe

Grange Hill


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hector's House - going back a bit there


----------



## ccarter020208

Inspector gadget


----------



## H&amp;P

Jackanory (sp?)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

King Rollo


----------



## Heluerto

Larry the Lamb


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Baaaaaaa

Mr Benn - gotta love Mr Benn


----------



## daxcat

Who could forget Noddy!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Oscar - and animated series about a rabbit called Oscar. Never heard of it myself, but I was stuck, so I cheated a little a lot!


----------



## H&amp;P

Pingu (I love Pingu)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

ha me too!

Hmmm may give Q a miss and let someone else come up with something


----------



## H&amp;P

Quick Draw McGraw (thank you Mr Google)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Roobarb 

Oh I remember Quick Draw McGraw


----------



## daxcat

Superted!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Top Cat


----------



## daxcat

Ulysses (sp?)


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Vision On


----------



## ccarter020208

wombles


----------



## Margot and Jerry

I'm not even going to attempt X

so

Yogi Bear


----------



## ccarter020208

Zzzap!
  or
Zelda

(x-men?) for X


----------



## Margot and Jerry

is X-men a retro kid's tv programme? I thought it was just films with a rather yummy Hugh Jackman in them


----------



## ccarter020208

The X-Men are a superhero team in the Marvel Comics Universe.[1] They were created by writer Stan Lee and artist Jack Kirby, and first appeared in The X-Men #1 (September 1963).

(google lmao)


----------



## ccarter020208

The X-Men are a superhero team in the Marvel Comics Universe.[1] They were created by writer Stan Lee and artist Jack Kirby, and first appeared in The X-Men #1 (September 1963).

haha...googled it to see and thats what it said lol x


----------

